# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καρδιναλιος .. ενα πραγματικα ξεχωριστο πουλι!

## Lovecarduelis

Παιδια για οποιον δεν γνωριζει το συγκεκριμενο πουλι

[youtube:3vds343o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pNQ3as6wDM[/youtube:3vds343o]

ονομαζεται καρδιναλιος .. συνανταται στα δαση της Νοτιου Αμερικης αν δεν κανω λαθος
και απο περσι που το ανακαλυψα .. εχω παθει ζημια  ::  {"Νικο Παιανια" ξερεις}
Την μεγαλυτερη ΖΗΜΙΑ βεβαια την επαθα οταν αντικρισα τα συγκεκριμενα πτηνα
απο κοντα .. επειτα απο απισκεψη μου, σε εκτροφεα !

----------


## tasrek

Όμορφο πουλί αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι εκτρέφεται;  :eek:   ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Γιώργο φυσικά και σε καταλαβαίνω ,μιάς και έπαθα και γω ''ζημιά '' με τα χρώματα και τη φωνή του συγκεκριμένου πουλιού ...έκανα όμως πίσω διαβάζοντας για τις αποτυχίες αναπαραγωγής (δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται ότι πολλοί γονείς τρώνε τους νεοσσούς) ,για τις αυξημένες ποσότητες ζωϊκής πρωτεϊνης που πρέπει να λαμβάνουν ,αλλά και για το ότι ''ακούγονται'' πολύ και μακριά ...πάντως για όποιον σκοπεύει να ασχοληθεί ,είναι εντυπωσιακό πουλί !!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Γιώργο φυσικά και σε καταλαβαίνω ,μιάς και έπαθα και γω ''ζημιά '' με τα χρώματα και τη φωνή του συγκεκριμένου πουλιού ...έκανα όμως πίσω διαβάζοντας για τις αποτυχίες αναπαραγωγής (δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται ότι πολλοί γονείς τρώνε τους νεοσσούς) ,για τις αυξημένες ποσότητες ζωϊκής πρωτεϊνης που πρέπει να λαμβάνουν ,αλλά και για το ότι ''ακούγονται'' πολύ και μακριά ...πάντως για όποιον σκοπεύει να ασχοληθεί ,είναι εντυπωσιακό πουλί !!


Θα επικοινωνησω με τον Γιωργο, που ειχε 4 ζευγαρια για φετος, για να δω αν εκανε τιποτα ..

----------


## imported_Γιάννης

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας είναι από τα ωραιότερα πουλιά που έχω δει.. Αξίζει πιστεύω να δοκιμάσεις την εκτροφή του.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος του video ο συγκεκριμενος Καρδιναλιος ειναι ο Βορειος δηλαδη ειδος της Βορειου Αμερικης και οχι της Νοτιου.
Πανεμορφος και τρομερη φωνη...

ΥΓ. Το θεμα ταιριαζει καλυτερα στα εξωτικα   ::

----------


## Carlos

Ο βασιλιάς των πουλιών. Κελάηδημα και εμφάνιση φοβερή, υπάρχει και το Ευρωπαϊκό είδος.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

> Ο βασιλιάς των πουλιών. Κελάηδημα και εμφάνιση φοβερή, υπάρχει και το Ευρωπαϊκό είδος.


Hola compañero Carlos!

Στην Ευρωπη δεν υπαρχει κανενα ειδος Καρδιναλιου εκτος κιαν εχεις πληροφοριες πως εχει σχηματιστει πολυ προσφατα καπου καποιος πληθυσμος απο δραπετες.
Ποιο ειδος εννοεις ως το Ευρωπαϊκο;

----------

